# Front Derailleur Clamp Size for a Lemond 853 Frame



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 1997 Buenos Aires 853 frame that I plan to rebuild. Can anyone confirm the front derailleur clamp size for 853 Lemond frames?

With a tape measure, I ,measured 110mm around the seat tube, which when divided out by 3.14 comes out to about 33mm. So, I think 31.8 would be the correct size, but if anyone can confirm this, I would appreciate it.

Logic tells me that 34.9 would be too big and 28.6 would be, on the other hand, too small. 

The original components have been removed from the frame and I haven't been able to turn them up.

Thanks for any response.

Dave G


----------



## gregl1956 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Clamp size*

I just put a caliper on my 2002 Zurich (which is 853) and it measured 31.42 mm. I believe you assumption is correct.


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, Greg. I appreciate you going through the trouble to measure it for me. Have a good day. Dave G


----------



## SupaDave03 (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife has a Lemond and the Front Derailluer clamp size is 34.9 im not sure what years hers is I will check and post when I find out.


----------



## SupaDave03 (Oct 7, 2011)

My wifes road bike is a red and white LeMond Reno Aluminum full butted 6066 51 cm. I cant seem to find the year I would gues and say 2006 give or take a few years.


----------

